# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  تغطية اكتتاب "كيمانول" السعودية بنسبة 298% بنهاية اليوم الرابع

## حسان القضاة

أكدت "سامبا كابيتال" مدير ومتعهد التغطية الرئيسي اكتتاب شركة كيميائيات الميثانول "كيمانول" السعودية، أن حجم تغطية الاكتتاب ارتفع بنهاية اليوم الرابع إلى

أكثر...

----------

